# Does Anyone Know About These?



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, Do you know anything about this engine stand? Have you ever seen one for sale? Just curious. Thanks


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 3, 2015)

When I looked through some other pictures Ron Houk has one at least but sure there are more. Any info about them would be appreciated!


----------



## Whizzerick (Sep 4, 2015)

Originals Whizzer Test Stands are very hard to find... They have been reproduced on and off by various people through the years. 
I cast about a dozen myself about 5-6 years ago - without the Whizzer logo, as per the original.

This is an original - the casting was quite crude - as it was a shop tool:





This is one of mine, the finish is very smooth:





I built a Whizzer Test Stand following the instructions given in a 1948 dealer leaflet (can't find the scan of the leaflet for now).





Here is a video of it:

[video]http://www.whizzerick.com/images/motor_test_stand.mp4[/video]


----------



## racie35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Mason man just made a nice one.  I'm going to make a few of this type soon


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info whizzerick. Hi racie35 My dad was going to make me one like that too but was just trying to find out about the other ones. Thanks for posting.


----------



## racie35 (Sep 4, 2015)

No problem, just figured anyone who welds could make those ones easy.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah that is why my dad is making one!


----------



## Whizzerick (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks whizzerick! Please check your inbox. I'd like to make one of those test stands!


----------

